
How Scala compares with 20 other programming languages according to Reddit - LaSombra
https://www.typesafe.com/blog/how-scala-compares-20-programming-languages-reddit-analysis
======
Volundr
\------ So there you have it. Even based on this admittedly "non-scientific"
approach, Scala appears to be the only production-proven programming language
to make engineers happy and alleviate their need to curse than more broadly-
adopted langagues like Java, PHP and JavaScript. \------

That seems to be quite the leap. Without going through the entire list of
languages, we're using Clojure quite successfully in production and based on
[http://clojure.org/companies](http://clojure.org/companies), we seem to be in
good company. Yet the author went out of their way to claim no one was using
it.

It's almost like they author sells Scala consulting and libraries or
something.

------
j-pb
I like the subtle clojure bashing.

"Of course there is a bias in the happiness graph because nobody uses clojure
and lisp for work, but this isnt true for scala at all."

Totally doesn't feel like an advertisement for scala by the company that sells
scala(services). /s

~~~
goldfeld
I guess it's really saying "clojure doesn't fare as well in Java shops", which
I see as a feature.

